#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Acessar o CLI da OLT MA5608T

## inquiery

Buenas gurizada.

Seguinte, estou tentando acessar, tanto por Telnet quanto pela interface serial, uma OLT MA5608T, porém, como não tenho conhecimento nenhum sobre essa OLT, fui pesquisar algo pela internet e aparentemente o login padrão dela é root/admin. Infelizmente não consegui logar com esse nem outros logins padrões tipo admin/admin, root/root etc.

No site da Huawei, diz ser possível resetar as configs da OLT carregando nela um banco de dados em branco, através do DoS. Porém, não achei informações sobre o DoS (que pra mim significa Denial of Service, rsrsrs).

Eu preciso acessar a interface de linha de comando dela, pra a partir dai começar a fazer uns testes e me familiarizar com os comandos e aprender a usar ela.

Não achei quase nada na net sobre ela, poderia ser material em inglês mesmo, que as vezes é até melhor, mais completo. Porém, não parece ser fácil de achar.

Alguém tem alguma dica de como resetar o password dela? Como e onde achar esse DoS? (que imagino ser um software de alguma natureza) Ou de repente a senha padrão dela nem é essa que achei pela net, mas outro menos intuitiva.

----------


## avatar52

root/admin123
root/mduadmin

Já tive casos de ser essa senha amigo, teste aí e nos de um report.

----------


## inquiery

> root/admin123
> root/mduadmin
> 
> Já tive casos de ser essa senha amigo, teste aí e nos de um report.


Testei, senha incorreta também.

Entrei em contato com o suporte técnico da Huawei, vamos ver se eles auxiliam.
(alias, ja andaram me ligando de São Paulo deve ser do suporte técnico deles, porém não me escutam aparentemente, pra ajudar...)

----------

